# Kittens!~ <3



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Watching over these little sweeties for a friend for the next week QQ They're so adorable! I totally don't want to get rid of them afterwards cx
Look at these little cuties! ouo Their names are Kitler, Ben and Willow from left to right. <3


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

*dies from cuteness overload* This happens to me too often... I am a softy.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Extremely unusual colors and markings! Looks like they might be part siamese, are their eyes blue?

What happened to the mother cat?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Extremely unusual colors and markings! Looks like they might be part siamese, are their eyes blue?
> 
> What happened to the mother cat?


Willow is the only one with blue eyes - his brothers both have yellow-green. The mother cat was hit by a car, although when that happened they were almost completely weaned already. We think they're about 3 months old, more or less.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Oh no*sobs* Stupid cat-killing car!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

3 months is plenty old for them to be spayed and neutered, are there plans for the surgery soon? They really are gorgeous cats, got more pictures?


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

The three of them are all already neutered <3 My friend has had them for about a month, and got 'em neutered about a week after finding them.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Your friend ROCKS! Enjoy them!


----------

